# December/January collections for WOC



## blazeno.8 (Nov 12, 2009)

Are any of you guys excited for some of these?
I think normally I'd like the warm December collection (MSFs are so hard to pass up), but I've got so many warm colors I'm not sure that I want anymore.  I'm more excited for the cool collection, Love Lace.  I really want some of the icy colors and work them into a nice wintry WOC look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Other than that the All Ages/Races collection looks like a nice one for some basics, but I'm not really sure that I'll be on the prowl for basics around that time.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not too excited overall but there are definitely some things I'd like to pick up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would like to expand my range of neutral eye shadows and lip products as well as pick up some of the new kohl powers! Sense of Style sounds amazing.

*Love Lace:*
- Love Lace + Suave Intentions eye shadows
- Sense of Style Kohl Power (Getting 3 of these babies)
- Raven Kohl Power x 1
- Feline Kohl Power x 2

*Warm and Cosy:*
- 3N Lipglass
- Modelette + Milled Cider eye shadows
- Comfort + By Candlelight MSFs
- Feelin Good + Close for Comfort Lip conditioners

I'll need to see some swatches before I finalize that list.

*Lillyland:*
- Shift to Pink lip gelee
- Florida + Joie-de-Vivre Cremeblend blushes
- Steamy Nail Lacquer 
*
All Races:*
- Empowered lipstick
- Penultimate Brow Marker - really excited about this!
- All's Good Beauty Powder Blush
- Impeccable Brow Pencil: Black


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got Suave Intentions and Love Lace eyeshadows from the LL collection.  I think that Suave Intentions is a lot like what I wanted to get out of Mutiny pigment, so I'm glad I held out and didn't buy Mutiny.  With some reflects gold on top, I'm sure it will be a nice mix.

I preordered the light pink shade stick from Warm and Cozy.  Just an FYI to older collectors, the darker pink s/s in Warm and Cozy to me looks just like Cedar Rose s/s which was discontinued a while back.  I decided to hold out on the eye shadows because I want to see them with the All Ages All Races collection before getting a bunch of LE dupes. :-/


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up


----------

